# new project--baby quilt(s)



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's my most recent project (haven't finished the star quilt either, but oh well!) Our friends had twin boys--and we came up with this mostly original design for them. I have a book of baby/kid quilts that had a design with snakes kind of like this, which gave us this idea. Do you guys think it needs a second border? I wasn't sure whether to leave it as is, or maybe add a "scrappy" border too...

I keep getting ideas but try to balance them with making it easier to finish--and not making it too large!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Is the dark blue on the edge from whatever you laid it on? If the green is the edge, I would say to add another border of perhaps the dark blue/black fabric that is the background of the rockets. They are going to be beautiful!! Great idea!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very nice! I do think a second border would set off the green real nice. Either a dark blue (like the background) or scrappy.
Guess that means I agree with COSunflower!  

Just curious, what color backing are you going to use? Are you going to tie or quilt it??


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice! I kind like the thought of a scrappy border


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Very pretty quilts!!!!!
I think I would go with a second border, just not sure if I would go scrappy or dark blue, but am leaning towards scrappy. 
bopeep


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Oh, that is so cute! I agree the with others, a scrappy border would really set it off.

Halo


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute, and I 2nd the addition of another border, scrappy would be adorable, but solid blue would look great too!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, it sounds like a consensus. I think I was just feeling lazy, but letting it sit a day makes me think it does need a little something. Thanks for the advice!

Oh and I took the photo with it on a blue comforter--so the green was the outside. I think I might use the blue batik fabric for the binding though!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Very fun! Good job!


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks to your suggestions, I added a scrappy border. I ended up making the inner border a little smaller, both for aesthetics and to keep the quilt from getting too large--it's currently about 35 by 42. I think I'll use the dark blue for binding. Of course, I have to quilt it still! 

Boy it's pretty bright, isn't it? I like using bright colors for kids though--hope it doesn't scare them, lol


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

That turned out so cute! I love it and your plan to use the dark blue for binding is a good one. I bet it'll be their very favorite blankie.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I love those quilts! They look wonderful with the scrappy border.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That border set it off perfectly! I love them and they look perfect for babies.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Those are 2 lucky little boys. The quilts are beautiful.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey! I really like that, the border looks great!
Good job!
And the bright colors are really nice.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks all, I've been having a hard time staying motivated (just the time of year I guess) and it really helps to have such nice feedback! And honestly I was just going to leave it as-is and I like it so much better with the second border, thanks!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Lucky little ones!!!!!!!!!!!! They are going to love them... I do!


----------

